# When should you get towing insurance or AAA?



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

When should one get towing insurance or auto club membership like AAA or BCAA (British Columbia) or similar?

I know someone that thinks one should get it always.

I don't have an algorithm but here is one as I write this.

0-4 years: none. New BMW's come with roadside assistance. I don't think it covers running out of gas but that should be rare.

5-8 years: none. I like to take a chance. Consider keeping Allstate Good Hands roadside assistance number handy. No membership. Flat rate towing of about $75 for 10 miles.

If I have a flat, I have a full sized run flat spare tire and wheel and can change it myself. (Actually, I've listed that for sale in another bimmerfest forum because I'm getting snow tires)

9+ years: consider towing coverage with car insurance. Cost is about something like $2 per month. That works out to be a tow every 3 years in order to be worthwhile.

Anyone have cheaper or better ideas?

How about ideas for British Columbia or Canada? I have a list of towing companies in case I need one in Vancouver.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

My ACUITY insurance (reimburses) tows. I don***8217;t recall a bill from BMW SOS two years ago when I had a forty mile flatbed to the Hilton Head - Bluffton BMW dealership with a flat RFT.

I live 250 miles from the nearest dealership plus a ferry boat that charges by the ride and the foot for other than passenger vehicles.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Prices are higher now. Allstate Good Hands towing is now $109. If you need help but not a tow, it is $79. My insurance is less than $18 per year for towing. I think I will get towing on my insurance next year. I suppose I could add it now.


----------



## MoparJim (Dec 3, 2014)

My understanding is that you can buy AAA at any time of the day or night and then use it immediately, but I do not know this firsthand...I've carried a AAA card since 1985 and didn't use it for many years.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

It***8217;s like any other insurance, a bet against the house on the cost / benefit ratio. Total premiums compared to the total costs of the insured liability.


----------



## BabyUnicornTaco (Jan 8, 2018)

AAA premier covers 200 miles of towing. Pays for itself if you are a couple hours from home. My insurance has free towing up to 20 miles but charges $4 per mile after that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Matthew_H (Oct 9, 2017)

I have in-house BMW dealer roadside assistance that I pay $60 a month for. They cover towing expenses and if something happens to the car 100km away from my house they’ll cover lodging and food expenses too while the car is in the shop. It also includes route assistance, tire changes, battery boosting and so on. It’s a necessity for me as I do a lot of driving from Canada to US. 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

I've always had CAA (or AA in the UK), regardless of the car, or whatever my bank says I automatically have,

I have 2 cards for the wife and for me, she has basic cover, I have the next one up,
basically if she needs my cover, I'll drive out to her, so it saves us a bit of money.



Dave 20T said:


> When should one get towing insurance or auto club membership like AAA or BCAA (British Columbia) or similar?
> 
> I know someone that thinks one should get it always.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

Also CAA card gives you a lot of other perks, % on some products and companies and there is also a hotel rate, AAA also have good hotel rates.

I would say, IMHO, get it,


----------



## Rebound (Apr 29, 2017)

I think it’s a good idea to get AAA. For one thing, the car maker’s free roadside assistance may not be available when and where you need it. AAA service is ubiquitous and it’s not very expensive.


----------



## jfs356 (Oct 14, 2010)

Rebound said:


> I think it's a good idea to get AAA. For one thing, the car maker's free roadside assistance may not be available when and where you need it. AAA service is ubiquitous and it's not very expensive.


Yes, and more so for those of us with over 10 year old BMW/Volvos :thumbup:


----------



## NorthCountryGuy (May 23, 2019)

rebound said:


> i think it's a good idea to get aaa. For one thing, the car maker's free roadside assistance may not be available when and where you need it. Aaa service is ubiquitous and it's not very expensive.


+5


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

I usually don't get towing until the car is old. The last time I remember having to pay for a tow is in 1996. I have a list of towing companies in my car, just in case. They are listed by 2 or 3 cities that I drive to.


----------



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

I have had AAA for years. In addition to towing, they offer battery service. They come to your car, check out your charging system and install a new battery if needed. They don't offer this service for BMWs because they require the batteries to be registered. I can also go to AAA for license renewals, loans, title, etc. I have towing included up to 100 miles.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

southcoastguy said:


> I have had AAA for years. In addition to towing, they offer battery service. They come to your car, check out your charging system and install a new battery if needed. They don't offer this service for BMWs because they require the batteries to be registered. I can also go to AAA for license renewals, loans, title, etc. I have towing included up to 100 miles.


My local AAA does install batteries on BMW's without battery registration.


----------



## zod (Jan 8, 2019)

Nationwide has 7/24 roadside assistance for $14/vehicle/year. It has member discounts too. Michelin has a 3 year flat tire assistance warranty that includes towing for 150 miles to a Michelin dealer. Our youngest car is 11 years old.


----------

